# gwt-maven-plugin und Eclipse



## dermoritz (10. Feb 2011)

Hat jemand hier Erfahrung mit dem gwt-Plugin?

Ich hätte 2 Fragen: 

1. Bei Generierung des Projekts (mit Maven GWT Plugin - GWT Archetype) wird man unter anderem nach einem "module" gefragt. Den String den ich dort eingegeben hab taucht als Name der Start-HTML-Datei auf und als Klassenname für die ..."implements entryPoint" Klasse. Ist der String noch für was anderes gut? Spricht etwas dagegen ihn identisch mit der ArtifactID anzugeben.

2. Was mich aber etwas mehr stört, ist dass mir Eclipse kein "run as Webapplication" bietet. Die Ursache hab ich schon gefunden (nur eben keine Lösung). 
Man kann das generierte Projekt entweder als Maven oder normales Projekt importieren. Falls man letzteres macht gibt es einen Haufen Compilerfehler (gwt Kram kann nicht aufgelöst werden). Bei ersterem fehlt die angesprochene run-as-Option. Man kann zwischen beiden Problemen hin und her -schalten: Die Run-As-Option erhält man zurück (mit den Compilerfehlern) in dem man in den Projekteinstellungen Google->Web Toolkit->"Use Google Web Toolkit" wählt. 
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit beides unter einen Hut zu bringen - Die Plugin Seite macht Mut das eine geben könnte: "Google Eclipse plugin automatically handle launching the Hosted mode browser with a simple right click on your module gwt.xml file "run as > web application"
Aber wie gesagt ich hab entweder Compilerfehler oder nicht diese Option.
Übrigens "mvn gwt:run" funktioniert - was mein Problem nicht zu dem dringensten der Welt mach - aber es wurmt mich ungemein.


----------



## dermoritz (15. Feb 2011)

zu 2.
ich antworte mir mal selbst (hab auch in der mailing liste gefragt): Codehaus Mojo gwt-maven-plugin Users | Google Groups

im moment scheint es so als kann es nicht funktionieren, denn das plugin generiert die gwt.xml in src/main/resource und dieser ordner wird von m2eclipse komplett gefiltert und dadurch ist die gwt.xml unsichtbar.

sowohl den filter abzuschalten als auch den ort der datei ändern bringt wieder andere probleme. im moment scheint es der beste weg auf "run as..." zu verzichten und mvn gwt:run zu verwenden.


----------

